# Raw feeding - how to approach a butcher?



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah yes, raw feeding - the hot topic of the day it seems! 

We're still in the debate/planning stage of moving Izzy over to raw and we have a few butchers nearby that I might speak to about getting some meats (as well as maybe getting some minces online for convenience) but for those who get stuff from their local butchers, how did you go about getting it? Assuming the butcher doesn't know about raw feeding, and if I were to start with chicken, should I be asking about getting chicken carcasses from them, or discussing a discount for buying a bulk amount of good bits of chicken e.g legs, thighs etc or do you find they sometimes have "bad cuts" of chicken they're willing to give up for cheap (smaller legs, badly cut wings etc)?

Basically an idea of how to discuss it with them and what sort of items I should try and get from them?  thanks guys!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Butchers and farm shops are good as well as market butchers.

I just popped into a few butchers enquired if they did tehir own butchering and if so what waste they had and if the sold it.
I rang a few farm shops as well, found one who actually raw feeds their own dogs and they have been liike a gold mine.
And I am going down to Leeds market this weekend for a chat to the butchers there.
Sometimes you have to be patient, its taken me a while to find suppliers and even now I don't get everything from one place, buts its working out so much cheaper doing it that way.

The issue you find is not many town based butchers do their own butchering they buy it in already butchered.

It might be worth phoning a few local abbotoirs as well.

Bit of patience and ring a few people,if the butchers don't butcher explain what you are after and ask if they could point you in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

LexiLou2 said:


> The issue you find is not many town based butchers do their own butchering they buy it in already butchered.


This is my problem  None of the butchers around me do their own butchering so never have anything cheap/free for me!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I really think you need to start by buying all your own meat (for your consumption) from them first - I think you'll find if you scratch their back, they'll scratch yours  I personally think it's a bit of a cheek just going in and asking when you don't actually buy any meat from them - my butcher (who enables me to feed my six dogs for £20 a month, just their meat, bone and offal - not the extras) always says he'd much rather give me the free and hugely discounted stuff - someone who supports his business, than someone who gets their meat from Tesco  Give them some trade, don't mention the dog for a few months, and then see what he can do.


----------



## whitefire (Jun 15, 2012)

depending on your butcher they may or may not be happy being asked about meat for dogs. i read a post today about a butcher who apparently said 'their meat is for human consumption'.... my 2 butchers i found and go to are more than happy to get stuff for me, 1 actually asked me where my dog was when he was resting at home with a upset stomach. 

to be honest, most of what you buy and the reason is none of their business. so if you don't feel comfortable with saying why you're buying testicles (for example) then don't tell them 

my other butcher actually was happy to order stuff for me and they give their waste away - they display it on the counter and the sign says ' Free bones - help yourself'. i did once help myself and came away with 4 full bags of waste which when i went through it was about a full shopping bag of good useable meats. i only spent £18 that day and that was a month ago


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

SixStar said:


> I really think you need to start by buying all your own meat (for your consumption) from them first - I think you'll find if you scratch their back, they'll scratch yours  I personally think it's a bit of a cheek just going in and asking when you don't actually buy any meat from them - my butcher (who enables me to feed my six dogs for £20 a month, just their meat, bone and offal - not the extras) always says he'd much rather give me the free and hugely discounted stuff - someone who supports his business, than someone who gets their meat from Tesco  Give them some trade, don't mention the dog for a few months, and then see what he can do.


I'm a vegetarian so this won't work for me!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I'm a vegetarian so this won't work for me!


Oh!  Erm - offer to go shopping for a friend or relative maybe?!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I went into every butcher and farm shop locally, I had a list of the types of things I was looking for, I just said I was thinking of starting to feed my dogs on a raw diet and could they supply anything on the list. About half were helpful, and I now have 4 regular suppliers and an abbatoir that supplies the tripe once a month. They all seem pretty happy to help but I dont know if I have particullarly nice butchers locally.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I mainly use two butchers. One of which, my mum gets HUGE meat pack from every 3/4 months that is just shy of £200 so I don't mind asking them  (I live with my mum so I eat that meat too!). And, outwith that, she buys all the Sunday breakfast stuff from them, as well as chickens, pies etc. So, she spends A LOT in there. They give me loads for very little, the only problem is... my mum refuses to get it herself (she wouldn't be able to carry it all anyway) and so, because I don't drive, it can be a nightmare getting over there at the same time she is. 

The other butcher doesn't have a great deal of 'extras' but they are generally good... I bought heart, liver and kidney from there for a good while though before I started asking for other stuff... I usually just get bones/ribs etc though, rather than more meat products. 

I also called an abattoir, and have just started getting meat from them too.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

SixStar said:


> I really think you need to start by buying all your own meat (for your consumption) from them first - I think you'll find if you scratch their back, they'll scratch yours  I personally think it's a bit of a cheek just going in and asking when you don't actually buy any meat from them - my butcher (who enables me to feed my six dogs for £20 a month, just their meat, bone and offal - not the extras) always says he'd much rather give me the free and hugely discounted stuff - someone who supports his business, than someone who gets their meat from Tesco  Give them some trade, don't mention the dog for a few months, and then see what he can do.


Agree totally - I went to see the butcher that I use the day after I moved house (priorities and all that ) and explained what I was after for Kilo, but also assured him that I'd use him for all our 'human' meat too and bought plenty that first day - and of course have used the same butcher ever since for our meat. I was lucky that he is a dog lover - asked me to bring Kilo the next time - and also lucky that he happens to be a very nice person who'd do his very best to help anyone .


----------



## Barkley Star (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm also about to go on the hunt for a helpful butcher. There are plenty of shops around, so I hope one of them will be willing. We eat meat rarely, if ever (out of convenience mainly) and I'm not about to start just to feed the dogs, but I'm happy to pay some for their "waste" rather than expect it for free, so should be ok I hope.

Last summer I got two knuckle bones from one that I just popped into, but they were a bit surly about it so not sure if I should go back.


----------

